# De la suite dans les idées



## Voce

Salve!

Sto traducendo un'intervista a Dimitri, personaggio del teatro molto noto nella Svizzera italiana, e mi sono imbattuto in una espressione che, pur avendola compresa, non so bene come rendere.

La frase, contenuta in una domanda, è: "C’est ce qui s’appelle de la suite dans les idées et de la fidélité…" Il riferimento è al fatto che ha sposato la ragazza di cui si innamorò a 12 anni e con cui in seguito ha fatto quattro figli.

Io ho tradotto: "È ciò che si chiama determinazione e fedeltà..."

Qualcuno ha un suggerimento migliore?

Grazie mille per l'aiuto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce,

"La suite dans les idées", sì, è allo stesso tempo:
*determinazione - fermezza - tenacia*
Determinazione è risolutezza di giudizio e volontà salda nel portare a compimento le proprie decisioni. Fermezza esprime invece un aspetto della determinazione, che consiste nel mantenere saldo un proposito oppure un'opinione, un giudizio. Tenacia è la dote di chi non si lascia scoraggiare dalle difficoltà nel perseguire i propri scopi; come tale, è anch'essa un aspetto delladeterminazione.
(Zingarelli 2012)
​
Stammi bene!

Matou.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Voce e ciao, Matou!  

Personalmente trovo che "idées" potrebbe essere reso con "propositi" , potrebbe andare "E' quel che si dice fermezza di propositi e fedeltà ..."?


----------



## Voce

Ciao, Anja e Matou! E grazie mille per avermi aiutato anche questa volta. "Fermezza di propositi e fedeltà" mi piace.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Di nulla proprio, Voce!  E' sempre un piacere!


----------



## matoupaschat

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Voce e ciao, Matou!
> 
> Personalmente trovo che "idées" potrebbe essere reso con "propositi" , potrebbe andare "E' quel che si dice fermezza di propositi e fedeltà ..."?


Ciao Anna ,
Hai perfettamente ragione, ci mancava il condimento .


----------



## Anja.Ann

Oh, Matou  grazie mille!


----------



## Nunou

Ciao a tutti!!

Bella soluzione Anja-Ann.

Una curiosità personale ...visto che ogni tanto vado completamente in tilt con le corrispondenti espressioni italiane...
Mi chiedevo se "avoir de la suite dans les idées" può corrispondere anche ad "avere/seguire/rispettare una certa linea di pensiero/comportamento/azione ecc. ecc."...oppure no? 
Non mi sto riferendo a questo contesto ma ad un senso "generale", anzi, per la precisione al fatto di "rimanere fedeli ai propri principi/convinzioni...e anche sentimenti".


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Nunou,

Non so se la tua domanda riguarda il francese o l'italiano. Ma, dato la definizione dei dizionari...TLFi: Avoir de la suite dans les idées = ne pas se laisser détourner dans son raisonnement, ses projets.
Larousse: Avoir de la suite dans les idées = savoir ce que l'on veut et s'y tenir.​... e anche la maniera in cui la utilizzo, direi che l'espressione francese pone l'accento più sullo scopo, sulla mèta che sul modo di arrivarci, e, dunque, non la userei per qualificare una costanza di ragionamento, una fedeltà nei principi. Direi che caratterizza la rotta di una nave: se davanti c'è un ostacolo, la nave lo eviterà pur mantenendo la rotta generale. La fedeltà verso i principi, o nei sentimenti, questa è assoluta (altrimenti fai il politico ). 
Ecco, hai gli elementi riguardo al francese e sei più capace di me a trovare l'equivalente italiano


----------



## Nunou

Grazie del tuo contributo Matou...riguardo alla fedeltà dei principi ora sono in chiaro.
A dire la verità sono ancora un po' persa tra le varie linee, rotte e fili conduttori....
Sia in italiano che in francese ci sono varie espressioni al riguardo e ancora non mi sono ben chiare tutte le differenze, l'esempio della nave però è chiarissimo e prima o poi... ci arriverò.

Ciao.


----------

